# Interview for a job in Berlin tomorrow - a few questions



## Zenstation

So last week I applied for a job with a huge global corporation based in Germany. On Friday they emailed me and asked if I can do a phone interview tomorrow, which I agreed to.

The job is basically doing customer service by phone and email in my native Norwegian language, which in some ways is a step down for me, as I currently have a good job with the Norwegian gov't. My foreign wife, however, desperately wants to leave Norway as soon as possible, so that's why I applied.

What I'm trying to figure out is what to ask them tomorrow. I know that due to our oil-inflated economy, I make a lot more money in Norway than I will doing the same kind of work anywhere else. However, by Norwegian standards, what I make now (4600 eur a month) is just slightly below average, and not bad for someone who's not even 30 yet. I'm definitely not moving abroad for a job only to experience a significant drop in my standard of living.

So what should I expect them to pay me? From what I understand, around 3000-3500 eur a month is pretty average for Germany, but is that a totally unrealistic expectation considering what kind of job this is?
They do offer "an attractive relocation package," and given the state of the European economy compared to that of Norway, I have a hard time believing that they're able to find that many Norwegians willing to move abroad to work for them. Since they got back to me so quickly, I also got the impression that they're kinda desperate to find somebody.

Basically I'm wondering what I should expect them to pay me. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## MrTweek

Are you talking gross or net salary?
3000-3500 gross is indeed kind of average, net would be quite a lot.
We specify salary in annual rates. I reckon asking for 35000 Eur would be safe.
Whatever you ask for, make sure you mention that you have absolutely no idea about German salary structure. That way it won't be too bad if you are asking too much 

I doubt your life quality will drop a lot. Living expenses are obviously lower as well and especially is a pretty cheap place to live.


----------



## Zenstation

Thanks for answering my questions  They offered me 1800 eur gross, which I guess I should have expected. Not taking the job.


----------



## ALKB

Zenstation said:


> Thanks for answering my questions  They offered me 1800 eur gross, which I guess I should have expected. Not taking the job.


That's actually quite a lot for customer service in Berlin. I would have guessed 1500 - 1600.


----------



## MrTweek

That's 1250 EUR net or 7 EUR per hour. This is never "a lot".
It might be ok for unqualified labour, but speaking Norwegian should be considered a qualification.


----------



## Zenstation

MrTweek said:


> That's 1250 EUR net or 7 EUR per hour. This is never "a lot".
> It might be ok for unqualified labour, but speaking Norwegian should be considered a qualification.


The basic salary was 1400, and then I'd get another 400 for speaking Norwegian. The thing is that I am far from being unqualified labor. I have a university degree and a total of five years of higher education from Norway and the United States, and I currently make 4500 eur a month working as a higher executive officer for a Norwegian government agency in the field of immigration. I had some hopes that the salary they offered would reflect my education and previous work experience, but considering that it's a call center job, I understand why 1800 was all they were prepared to give. I probably was a bit overqualified for the job, so it's definitely for the best that I turned them down


----------



## ALKB

MrTweek said:


> That's 1250 EUR net or 7 EUR per hour. This is never "a lot".
> It might be ok for unqualified labour, but speaking Norwegian should be considered a qualification.


Considering that similar jobs with fluent German plus one other language in Berlin/Brandenburg may pay € 1200/month 1800 is not bad for a start.

Of course it's tedious, mind-numbing and horrible. Staff turnover is high and morale low. Doesn't change realities, though.


----------



## lumierre

You are not the only one with uni degree and former gov job happily applying for customer client service and related entry level jobs... the salary offered is regular for such jobs, and being taking into consideration for one was your beginner luck you just made it dissapear... that looks arrogance by ignorance to me.

I share my experience; uni degree, former gov job, ten years job exp etc. Since in Berlin, I have over 2000 resume sent and have only three interviews... one for a customer client service center with lower salary as offered you, one for a internship of 450 and the other one the only one regular to my qualifications. Didn´t break through yet....


----------

